# Paella goes great with Sangria!



## masta (Jul 1, 2006)

Had a hankerin for some Paella last week so we made a batch and it was great. There are so many variations of this and you can add what ever seafood and meat you want. We used fresh tuna cut into small pieces, shrimp, and kielbasa.









Here are the basic ingredients you can add to and/or subtract from:


1 large pan to cook it all in (I like to cook it all on the grill and use a metal lasagna pan)


6 to 8 chicken breasts (I like the thin boneless breast cutlets)


[optional: 1.5 lbs of pork steaks (cut into bite size pieces)]


1/2 to 1 pound of chorizo sausage cut into ½ inch slices (Spanish or Portuguese chorizo)


1 pound of large sea scallops


[optional: Shrimp (as many as you like)]


[optional: a couple lobster tails] 


[optional: Some small clams &amp; mussels - well scrubbed] 


~1/2 cup whole jarred capers or Diced roasted pimentos


½ teaspoon of crumbled saffron (or 4 packets of special yellow rice seasoning (Goya makes it)


[optional: Package of frozen peas and/or chick peas]


3 cups of rice (for each cup of rice, you need 3 cups of chicken broth - so you 'll need approx. 9 cups of broth - use chicken broth - canned or from packets of boullion).


3 fresh tomatoes - peeled and diced


2 green peppers (cut into bite size pieces)


¼ cup of olive oil


garlic cloves or jarred crushed garlic to taste


other spices to taste (mixture of salt, pepper, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, onion salt, dill, oregano, paprika, etc...it's all good) MOJJO works the best!!!





Here ' s the basics of how to do it -


Boil the chicken pieces until poached in the 9 cups of chicken broth 


(if using 3 cups of uncooked rice) and add some boullion. Once poached remove the chicken and cut into bite sized pieces.


In the paella pan, pour in your olive oil, add the garlic, add your 


pieces of pork, add the chorizo and your diced tomatoes &amp; peppers. 


When the pork begins to brown, add your chicken pieces and brown them lightly, together with the pork, the chorizo, etc. Then add the nine cups of chicken broth and bring this to a boil. Boil it slowly for 10 minutes then add your 3 cups of rice. 


When this begins to boil again, sprinkle in the saffron (or saffron substitute). Use just enough to make it the right shade of yellow. 


Stir the mixture and let it boil for 15 minutes. Then add the frozen peas/chick peas, capers/pimentos, scallops, shrimp, lobster, clams, mussels, or whatever else you want to add. 


Let it cook for another 10-15 minutes or until the rice is done (if you need more broth you can add some, but be sure its warm when you add it).


You can garnish the top of the paella during the last few minutes of cooking by putting thin slices of lemon and orange on it.


Serve it with salad, fresh bread and Sangria!


----------

